# new member in wales



## Celticshard (Dec 18, 2013)

just a quick not to say hi!


----------



## Celticshard (Dec 18, 2013)

so hi! just bough a coffee machine and am looking for a grinder now

any advice?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Bore da

What's the machine?

And where in Wales are you?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi and welcome!

Where in wales are u? I'm in Aberdare. What's your budget?

Andy


----------



## shiftywxm (Aug 25, 2011)

Croeso! Hope you enjoy your time here, loads of fab information on the forums to digest.


----------

